# Onion soup,beef or chicken



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2005)

The troops here are divided, on bunch likes my onion soup made with chicken stock the other with beef stock...They have me going back and forth here trying to decide which to make..Which is your favorite?

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2005)

I've only ever made it with beef stock, which is the traditional way.  I think the heartier flavor of the beef works well with the caramelized onions and cheese.

There's no reason you couldn't split a batch of onions and make half the soup with each broth.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 30, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I've only ever made it with beef stock, which is the traditional way. I think the heartier flavor of the beef works well with the caramelized onions and cheese.
> 
> There's no reason you couldn't split a batch of onions and make half the soup with each broth.


Call it scientific research .


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 30, 2005)

Beef all the way.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 30, 2005)

Um, yeah, beef big time. I can't picture my all time favorite, French Onion Soup, with light broth.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 30, 2005)

I tried it with chicken broth once ... and *only* once.

It's kind of like the sun is "supposed" to rise in the east ... onion soup is supposed to be made with beef broth/stock.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2005)

I never thought of trying chicken broth...

I made it tonight with a mixure of beef and deer broth.
I also added some stew meat in with it.  It was perfect.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

(I almost feel wrong doing this, especially after reading Michael's convictions...) You can also make French onion soup with vegetable stock. If it's a strong stock it actually turns out quite lovely, IMHO


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2005)

I use beef stock, but have used veg stock when I've run out of home made beef stock!  I keep a stock of Marigold organic veg stock powder (It's Swiss and really good) in my store cupboard - and it is recommended by Delia Smith, one of our best-known cooks here in the UK.


----------



## Background Noise (Dec 1, 2005)

I may be odd, but I use half vegetable stock and half beef stock.  Unfortunately I don’t have the time to make my own stock and I find the most canned beef stock to be a bit overpowering if it is not cut.  I then add a little water (gasp!) to taste if I feel the onion taste is being dominated by the stock.  As for chicken stock, I have never tried it in onion soup and have never really thought of it.


----------



## licia (Dec 1, 2005)

I've never had it with chicken stock.  It is amazing what we do to accomodate our kids and their kids - sometimes almost two separate menus


----------



## GB (Dec 1, 2005)

I have only had it with beef. Somehow chicken does does not sound right to me. I can see using vegi though.


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2005)

like may i haven't had it with chicken stock so my vote goes for beef


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Um, yeah, beef big time. I can't picture my all time favorite, French Onion Soup, with light broth.


Hi Big dog,
they way I do mine when I use chicken stock is I slowly carmalize the onions til they are a rich walnut shell color, then when I add the stock it isn't pale like a chicken soup..It's a nice warm brown..But, as said, beef is traditional and tha is what I used yesterday.

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a 3/1 mix of both.  3 parts beef, 1 part chicken.  The chicken softens the flavor, IMO.

But onion soup made with only chix broth is  to me.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 1, 2005)

I have made it with beef, veggie or chicken broth. I, myself prefer beef and other members of my family like the chicken better. Most times when I use chicken broth, I make it into a creamy onion soup which goes over very well here.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted for beef stock as well. I used veggie broth once and it turned out pretty decent. Never used chicken stock.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Mom always uses beef stock!

Cameron


----------



## marmalady (Dec 5, 2005)

Beef. Period. A la Julia Child.  End of discussion!


----------



## foodaholic (Dec 5, 2005)

I generally use beef stock if I have some around.Actually I like to use the carcass of a prime rib after it has been cooked and use it for the broth.
I also use a dark chicken stock that is equally good.For me it's about the caramalization of the onion and the splash of my choice of vinegar that sets
the standard.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 5, 2005)

A rich vegetable stock works just as well as either beef or chicken. =P I didn't vote for either choice.


Z


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2005)

I use part beef and part chicken, leeks, red onions, and white, then add a little Burgundy and Port.  The mixture of the broths and different onions makes for a really smooth tasting soup IMHO!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi Big dog,
> they way I do mine when I use chicken stock is I slowly carmalize the onions til they are a rich walnut shell color, then when I add the stock it isn't pale like a chicken soup..It's a nice warm brown..But, as said, beef is traditional and tha is what I used yesterday.
> 
> kadesma



That's how I get my homemade chicken stock a nice color too - I cut my onions in half and actually almost burn them then add them to the stockpot.


----------

